# αναμονή παροχής



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2016)

Καλημέρα σας!
Μεταφράζω έναν κατάλογο με πάγια (ωιμέ!) και δεν έχω να δώσω συγκείμενο, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με παροχή νερού, ρεύματος κτλ. Εδώ βρίσκω κάποια παραδείγματα, αλλά δεν φωτίζομαι. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2016)

Μια πρώτη προσέγγιση θα μπορούσε να είναι η utilities connections.


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ... υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με παροχή νερού, ρεύματος κτλ. ...



Αυτό είναι. Για μετάφραση, εφόσον εννοούνται τα σημεία σύνδεσης, μια άλλη επιλογή —επεκτείνοντας την προσέγγιση του δόκτορα— θα ήταν το utilities connection points.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2016)

Να το κάνουμε πενηνταράκια.

Χτίζεις ένα σπίτι που έχει εσωτερικά όλες τις δικτυώσεις, φώς, νερό, τηλέφωνο, τηλεόραση. Όλα αυτά κάπως πρέπει να συνδεθούν με τα εξωτερικά δίκτυα. Ας πούμε, για το φως η αναμονή είναι εκεί που θα συνδεθεί ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ, για το τηλέφωνο εκεί που θα ενωθεί η γραμμή από το καφάο της γειτονιάς και για το νερό εκεί που θα συνδεθεί ο μετρητής της ΕΥΔΑΠ και για την τηλεόραση η τρύπα στην μπαλκονόπορτα για να μπεί το καλώδιο της κεραίας... (οπότε το points που πρόσθεσε ο ανωτέρω κύριος είναι σαφώς ακριβέστερο).


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... (οπότε το points που πρόσθεσε ο ανωτέρω κύριος είναι σαφώς ακριβέστερο).



Παίξαμε το ένα-δύο, δόκτορα, και σουτάραμε.  Τώρα θα περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα κατακυρωθεί το γκολ ή αν είμαστε οφσάιντ. Πάντως υπάρχουν έγκυρα ευρήματα. Αλλιώς, μην ανησυχείς, στο επόμενο μπάσιμο θα παίξω τέτοιο θέατρο, που τύφλα να 'χει ο Οιδίποδας. Οιδίπους επί γκολωνώ, ένδεκα επί εστίαν Θήβας.


----------



## pontios (Jul 21, 2016)

Πάντως, εγώ έφαγα το γκολ, κατάμουτρα. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως και με ποια λογική το <<αναμονή παροχής>> από μόνο του αντιστοιχεί με το "connection points"?

Maybe it would make sense to me if the term meant "awaiting supply" (of services, from the relevant utilities) or "pending provision" (of services to a property).. but connection points? 

Points? Connection? Utility connection (or supply) points ... I don't get it.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2016)

Όλα ξεκινάνε από τις «αναμονές» στις στέγες των σπιτιών (εδώ σχετικά με ένα κυπριακό ντοκιμαντέρ), τις σιδερένιες βέργες που προεξείχαν από τις κολόνες για να δέσουν με επόμενους ορόφους όταν μεγάλωνε η οικογένεια ή αξιωνόταν ο νοικοκύρης να χτίσει κι άλλα δωμάτια, προς τα πάνω. Έτσι ο όρος «αναμονή» έχει περάσει πια και χρησιμοποιείται για κάθε εκκρεμή εγκατάσταση, που περιμένει να συνδεθεί, κάπου.


----------



## pontios (Jul 21, 2016)

Τώρα που μου το εξήγησες, όμορφα και ωραία το δέχομαι! Thank you, dr. 7.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2016)

Πάντως, και τα (*points*) "awaiting supply" (of services, from the relevant utilities) or "pending provision" (of services to a property) μια χαρά θα ήταν... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2016)

Ναι, κι εγώ θα ήθελα μια αποσαφήνιση του είδους *awaiting installation*.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="connections"+"awaiting+installation"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Οι αναμονές στις οικοδομές είναι *starter bars*.

http://www.arcreo.com.au/product_type/26


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2016)

«Τοποθέτηση αναμονής παροχής» γράφει σε άλλο κελί. Οπότε είναι προφανώς σύνδεση σε δίκτυο, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα ξανακούσει την αναμονή να χρησιμοποιείται έτσι, γι' αυτό ρώτησα εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 25, 2016)

Υπάρχει και το _(utility) hookup_, που μπορεί να σημαίνει είτε την αναμονή σύνδεσης μιας παροχής (π.χ. εδώ, όπου μιλά για αναμονές σύνδεσης σε κάμπινγκ) είτε την πράξη της σύνδεσης.


----------

